# Bleuté



## kokoroko

Bonjour,
Je cherche une traduction de cette phrase en italien: Les _lointains bleutés_ étaient brumeux.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Merci


----------



## Necsus

Mais il n y a pas un substantif?


----------



## kokoroko

Bleutés est un substantif


----------



## symposium

In effetti esiste il sostanztivo "azzurrità": "le lontane azzurrità erano brumose".E' sicuramente poco usato, e per questo potrebbe suscitare delle idee poetiche. Altrimenti potresti stravolgere un po' la frase: "le lontananze erano coperta da una foschia azzurra".


----------



## kokoroko

grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Io non lo trovo come sostantivo. Dal Larousse:

*bleuté, bleutée*
adjectif
 *DÉFINITIONS*

Qui est légèrement coloré en bleu : Des verres bleutés.
Qui a des reflets bleus : Éclair bleuté.
Se dit d'un bois ayant subi le bleuissement.


----------



## Aliph

Mi sembra che lointain sia un sostantivo oltre che aggettivo
*lointain, *nom masculin
dans le lointain   in lontananza
au lointain   in lontananza

Traduction : lointain - Dictionnaire français-italien Larousse

_Le lontananze azzurrognole erano ricoperte di nebbia_


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Aliph said:


> Mi sembra che lointain sia un sostantivo oltre che aggettivo
> *lointain, *nom masculin
> dans le lointain   in lontananza
> au lointain   in lontananza
> 
> Traduction : lointain - Dictionnaire français-italien Larousse
> 
> _Le lontananze azzurrognole erano ricoperte di nebbia_


*Assolutamente*, "lointain" qui è un sostantivo. 
Anche se "lointain" può essere un aggettivo come in "un jour lointain", "un lointain cousin"...

Per "brumeux" avrei utilizzato "annebbiate" o "nebbiose" - sono francese madrelingua, dunque vorrei avere l'opinione di un(a) italiano(a) madrelingua.
Grazie !


----------



## symposium

Anche in italiano abbiamo le parole "bruma" e "brumoso" (prese dal francese): "deh come grige pesano le brume su Lutezia...". Quindi "le lontananze azzurre/azzurrognole/azzurrastre erano brumose" va bene. "Nebbia/bruma/foschia" di fatto indicano la stessa cosa, ma (a me sembra) "nebbia" è il termine più tecnico, più metereologico; "foschia" il più poetico, il più vago; "bruma" il meno usato, quindi quello che ha un sapore più letterario, più ricercato.


----------



## Aliph

Nebbia viene usato anche in modo figurato e non solo metereologico: per esempio “la nebbia delle passioni”. I tre termini nebbia, bruma, foschia si equivalgono a mio parere. Poi è questione di gusti.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

symposium e Aliph, mille grazie per queste generose risposte !


----------

